# new here. Guessing its Hashi's



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

So I go to my doc and ask for specific test for hashi's etc. as both my mom and sister were diagnose this past yr with it. I have hypothyroid last few years. Tests came back and my doc said I know nothing about these number so i have to wait 1-2 years to see an endo. In the mean time my TSH is normal? I think

Anti thyroid peroxidase 692.0 WHICH I THINK AFTER GOOGLING IS hashi's?
TSH 2.26
t3 and t4 are within range. I'm on they synthetic thyroid and she refuses to put me on pig hormone as she is waiting for me to see the endo. I have high cholesterol and I heard that pig hormone might help the cholesterol. Googled that too.

Currently on .075mcg of Synthroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> So I go to my doc and ask for specific test for hashi's etc. as both my mom and sister were diagnose this past yr with it. I have hypothyroid last few years. Tests came back and my doc said I know nothing about these number so i have to wait 1-2 years to see an endo. In the mean time my TSH is normal? I think
> 
> Anti thyroid peroxidase 692.0 WHICH I THINK AFTER GOOGLING IS hashi's?
> TSH 2.26
> ...


Wow; High TPO for sure. However, high TPO is only suggestive of Hashimoto's and the only "definitive" test for Hashimoto's is FNA (fine needle aspiration) whereupon if certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's are present then yes, the patient has Hashimoto's.

Your TSH appears to be in normal range using the AACE recommended guidline of 0.3 to 3.0; however.................it is also important to know where your FT3 and FT4 are at. At a certain point during treatment protocul, TSH is not as relevant as the "Frees" (FT4 & FT3)are. Plus, my experience has been that most of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1 or below with the FT4 and FT3 @ mid-range or a bit higher.

The only way to know if you are a candidate for a T3 containing hormone is to have a Free T3 lab test. You could be a non-converter. I don't convert so I am on Armour.

Andros


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

It does sound like hashi's for sure.

How long have you been on meds? Being hypo will raise your cholesterol over time and it's not going to plummet because you started meds. Assuming you eat well and don't have hereditary factors that are keeping your cholesterol high, the number will come down after several months if not years after your meds have been adjusted. Pig thyroid versus Synthroid has nothing to do with it. Your cholesterol is either high because of what you eat, hereditary conditions or because you were hypothyroid for a long time before going on meds. Either med should help with that just the same once you are adjusted properly and for a while.


----------

